# Playlist Challenge: Introversion to Extroversion



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Come up with a playlist that you would enjoy that begins with introverted works and transitions to extroverted works. Not too long...something in the range of 4-12 different selections. Feel free to explain your choices. Have fun!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

and I would like to know definition of introverted works and extroverted too.....

and I very well guess that a huge bunch of classical music compositions were composed by those with introverted mindset....it's more of a rule of thumb that composers are mostly introverts and no one doubts that they can conduct their duties in society and so on, still this part of being inner self oriented, consumed by their own thoughts and inner world defines them as being more of introverted side or if someone likes it more - hidden introverts. Even though according to the latest researches they they that there is no such thing as pure introvert or pure extrovert.

so, well, back to a definition, please , could you provide us( members) with a cue ,otherwise I believe people would get confused and I'm afraid of finding sort of "sad" pieces ranked as "introverted" , while more optimistically charged ones would count for "extroverted"....or "solo" vs "collective" performances....or even this one " all the rest " vs " Mozart"


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

1. Sechs kleine Klavierstucke - Schoenberg (5 minutes)
2. Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen - Mahler (6 minutes, preferably piano and voice version)
3. Feux d'artifice - Debussy (4 minutes)
4. Russian Dance, from Three Pieces from Pertrushka - Stravinsky (2.5 minutes)

A quick trip from the inwardly directed world of Schoenberg to the buoyant transformation of folk song in Stravinsky. Choose the piano and voice version of the Mahler for greater consistency.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

helenora said:


> and I would like to know definition of introverted works and extroverted too.....
> 
> and I very well guess that a huge bunch of classical music compositions were composed by those with introverted mindset....it's more of a rule of thumb that composers are mostly introverts and no one doubts that they can conduct their duties in society and so on, still this part of being inner self oriented, consumed by their own thoughts and inner world defines them as being more of introverted side or if someone likes it more - hidden introverts. Even though according to the latest researches they they that there is no such thing as pure introvert or pure extrovert.
> 
> so, well, back to a definition, please , could you provide us( members) with a cue ,otherwise I believe people would get confused and I'm afraid of finding sort of "sad" pieces ranked as "introverted" , while more optimistically charged ones would count for "extroverted"....or "solo" vs "collective" performances....or even this one " all the rest " vs " Mozart"


i think you can do it, if you try real hard!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a twin brother who appreciates about 75% of what I listen to and vice-versa. We have fun making playlists for each other to share our musical discoveries. He also spends a bit more time in jazz, blues, and pop music than I do.

It's been fun for us to couch our playlists in the frame of a word or an idea that is purposely a bit vague. For example, he had a playlist entitled "tug" and one entitled "twang." 

I am making a playlist that I consider a journey "from within to without." Part of the fun is that a label like this is purposely vague and leaves it open to interpretation and creativity. One person may feel that a certain piece is more introverted and someone else could view it as extroverted.

I personally would view Beethoven 5 as a highly extroverted work, as well as Adams Short ride in a fast machine. On the other hand, a piece like Part's fratres is a very inward looking. Other pieces are kind-of in the middle such as the second movement of Mozarts Piano Cto 25.

Of course a lot of music doesn't fit with this idea, so they may not be good choices for this specific playlist.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (about as introverted as you can get).
Beethoven Grosse Fugue
Brahms Symphony #4
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Mendelssohn Midsummer Nights Dream Overture
Schubert Trout Quintet
Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Copland Rodeo
Saint Seans Bacchanale


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> I am making a playlist that I consider a journey "from within to without." *Part of the fun is that a label like this is purposely vague and leaves it open to interpretation and creativity*. One person may feel that a certain piece is more introverted and someone else could view it as extroverted.
> 
> I personally would view Beethoven 5 as a highly extroverted work, as well as Adams Short ride in a fast machine. On the other hand, a piece like Part's fratres is a very inward looking. Other pieces are kind-of in the middle such as the second movement of Mozarts Piano Cto 25.
> 
> Of course a lot of music doesn't fit with this idea, so they may not be good choices for this specific playlist.


that's true, that it's vague, but now we know that it's purposely vague.

and one more remark is that Beethoven's music can be overall regarded as an "extroverted" with an exception of some of his quartets, some movements of his symphonies and choral works.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Olias said:


> Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (about as introverted as you can get).
> Beethoven Grosse Fugue
> Brahms Symphony #4
> Mozart Clarinet Concerto
> ...


Beginning with the Shostakovich SQ, which I agree is a very internal and personal work, and ending with a dance, a rodeo and bacchanale is a brilliant progression! Midsummer...Overture is also a nice middle ground. Kudos!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

20centrfuge said:


> Beginning with the Shostakovich SQ, which I agree is a very internal and personal work, and ending with a dance, a rodeo and bacchanale is a brilliant progression! Midsummer...Overture is also a nice middle ground. Kudos!


Cheers! :tiphat:


----------

